# tire size for 16x7.5 wheel



## OMGitsKYLE! (Apr 10, 2009)

HI guys , like the title says im hunting down a tire size for my 16" rs's. Theyre 7.5" wide and im looking to do a small stretch. From what ive gathered 195/40/16 would be a small stretch but i hear that yoko s-drives run bulky so they wouldnt stretch too much, its also a difficult size to come by. Ive also been reccomended a 205/40/16 in a falken due to falkens running fairly small. Any 1 have any specific experience/photos? Ive done my research and searched but yet to find a specific example. Tyrestretch.com has 7.5 width but unfortunuately a limited selection on 16's aside from hugge stretch with a 165/40. Thanks in advance!!
:wave:


----------



## OMGitsKYLE! (Apr 10, 2009)

Any1?


----------



## dennisgli (May 17, 2003)

I don't think you'll have to worry about stretch with either 195/40-16 or 205/40-16 - they should be fine on a 7.5inch wheel.

But don't you care about the tire diameter?


----------



## PSU (May 15, 2004)

With such a narrow wheel, you are in a tough spot.

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?4474619-195-40-16


----------



## vdubN228 (Aug 14, 2006)

I run a 205-55-16 on my 16 X 6.5 inch and it fits like they should, 205 would definitely be a slight stretch for your 7.5, Could you find a used on to try it out with before you spend the money on 4? Good luck:beer:


----------



## OMGitsKYLE! (Apr 10, 2009)

im trying on a 195/40/16 to see how it goes


----------



## HelenKellener (Jan 8, 2009)

205/40 falken 512 for small stretch on a 7.5.
s-drives are too chunky.


----------

